# need help with ford 555 backhoe



## killercown1984 (Jul 15, 2011)

Last year i replaced the fuel injectors and the pump on my backhoe.
The tractor ran fine intill the yesturday. The problem im haveing is the motor wont reach full rpm,s it will only get up to 2000 with no load ive checked the injectors and pump both are working. I also advanced and retarded the pump with no luck 
ive replaced the fuel filter and the air filter . I do notice the if i put a heavy load on the motor i get some smoke from the valave cover vent.


----------

